# Favorite .40 180 FMJ load?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm looking for a good load for my son's .40 Sig. He bought 700 180 FMJ's and I'd like suggestions on something that is accurate and clean.
Thanks.


----------

